# Not sure what is wrong



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We have raised hundreds of chicks and I have not had many problems. But, we have a 6 week old chick that is about half the size if its siblings and still has most of its fluff and very few feathers. I see it eating and drinking and there is not evidence that it has been severely picked on. What could be wrong? A problem inside? Will it ever grow? We have separated it now into its own coop. Not sure what to do. There is no malformation of its beak. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, we never know what is going on on the inside. Hopefully being separated will help.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

might just be a dwarf I have a broiler chick that has baby feather still all the other ones will be going to freezer camp this week end not her this is a pic from two weeks ago all are the same age


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed are your chickens? If you have broilers, you may have gotten a regular chicken with them.


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We have barred rocks and Wyandotte. From her 4 eggs came one black peep and 3 yellow. The black is a barred rock and 2 of the yellow ones have white feathers. Not sure why when the hen, Lacey, is only exposed to one rooster, a barred rock.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

They are jumbo cornish cross I asked about the size she was when I went to pick up feed. They said it wasn't the first time they saw that it happens once in a while. So she will be a pet while she is alive
Hubby said to butcher her to but she is still small for a cornish hen. my grandson says that's his baby chick 
*
*


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how does her poop look? cocci can stunt the growth as well..


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Genetics really come into play as well. There are minor deformities that come with any animal that may arise, as well as feather color is completely genetic. White is a pretty common color, especially because barred rock are white underlay. 

Sometimes chicks get failure to thrive, just like every other creature and permanently become stunted. Kinda one of those survival of the fittest deals.


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure about the poop. I will look later. Never had a cocci problem yet but there us always a first time.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I had a cockerel who was half the size the other 3 cockerels and 2 pullets until he hit about 14-16 weeks old. He was still smaller than the rest when he became dinner...I think his growth was just slow compared to the rest. There wasn't anything really wrong with him (no cocci, no mites, fed like everyone else). Yours just might be a late bloomer!


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Just saw it poop. All is normal. Now to see if being separate from the rest will help it grow. Never had a late bloomer.


----------

